# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Mielipidekyselyt

## marX

> Alunperin kirjoittanut JE
> 
> En voi sille mitään, mutta en keksi ilmiölle mitään muita selityksiä kuin asiantuntemattomuuden ja toisaalta ajatuskuvion, että metro liittyy kunnon kaupunkiin, ja kunnon kaupunkilaisen on siksi syytä sitä kannattaa.
> 
> 
> Olen aivan samaa mieltä.
> 
> Kai nämä asiat ovat liian vaikeita tavallisen ihmisen ymmärrettäväksi. Onhan se myönnettävä, että itsekin on tullut käydyksi varsin pitkä opiskelun ja oivaltamisen tie. Joka ei suinkaan ole vielä päättynyt.


Mutta loppujen lopuksi ne kuitenkin ovat ne tavalliset ihmiset, jotka kaupungissa elävät ja asuvat. Millä perusteella voi tuomita heidän olevan väärässä, mikäli he ovat sitä mieltä, että metro on hyvä juttu? Kenties tyyliin: "Tämä tutkimus selvästi osoittaa, että teidän mielipiteenne on väärä" ?

----------


## JE

> Mutta loppujen lopuksi ne kuitenkin ovat ne tavalliset ihmiset, jotka kaupungissa elävät ja asuvat. Millä perusteella voi tuomita heidän olevan väärässä, mikäli he ovat sitä mieltä, että metro on hyvä juttu? Kenties tyyliin: "Tämä tutkimus selvästi osoittaa, että teidän mielipiteenne on väärä"?


Noniin noniin. Itse sanoisin, että tässä keskustelussa "tavallisella" ihmisellä on viitattu maallikkoon, jolla ei täysin ole käsitystä vaikkapa metron ongelmista. Mutta "tavallisiakin" ihmisiä on moneksi. Itse puhuin viime kunnallisvaalien ehdokkaiden enemmistöstä. Ei liene tavaton väite jos sanon, etteivät joukkoliikenteen käyttäjät ajattele yleensä samoin kuin poliitikot.

Toki äänestäjistä löytyy metron kannattajia. Ja ymmärrettävää on, että näin on. Metroratkaisussa tehdyistä virheistä huolimatta rata on hyväkuntoinen, asemat toimivia, junat hyvässä kunnossa, vuoroväli lyhyt ja niin edelleen. Kyllä, metro on hyvä asia. Mutta tekeekö hyvä metrosta silti parasta ratkaisua? Esimerkiksi kustannusmielessä? Kertaakaan, kun metrosta on esitetty konkreettisia suunnitelmia liityntälinjoineen kaikkineen en ole törmännyt kovinkaan myönteiseen vastaanottoon muulta kuin poliittiselta tai virkamiesten suunnalta.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Mutta loppujen lopuksi ne kuitenkin ovat ne tavalliset ihmiset, jotka kaupungissa elävät ja asuvat. Millä perusteella voi tuomita heidän olevan väärässä, mikäli he ovat sitä mieltä, että metro on hyvä juttu? Kenties tyyliin: "Tämä tutkimus selvästi osoittaa, että teidän mielipiteenne on väärä" ?


Kysymys on myös siitä, mitä tavalliselta ihmiseltä kysytään. Pitäisi myös kysyä seuraavat kysymykset:Pidätkö siitä, että joudut matkustamaan metroasemalle 1-1,5 km matkan bussilla?Pitäisitkö tätä parempana sitä, että metron tasoinen vaunu tulee kotipysäkillesi ja kulkee suoraan keskustaan?Lisäksi yhtenä ongelmana meillä Suomessa on, että monet poliitikot, virkamiehet ja myöskään "tavalliset ihmiset" eivät ole koskaan matkustaneet esimerkiksi pikaraitiovaunulla. Siksi heille on ensin selvitettävä, mitä nykyaikainen pikaraitiovaunu on. 

Sen jälkeen yleensä useimmat haluavat mieluummin pikaraitiotien kuin metron + liityntäliikenteen tai bussin.

Hyvin suuri ongelma Helsingin seudun keskustelussa on, että koskaan ei tehdä selvityksiä, jossa metron vaihtoehtona olisi asiallisesti suunniteltu pikaraitiotie. Kuten toisessa keskustelussa http://jlf.fi/f20/ ja http://jlf.fi/f20/30-ideariihi-etela...pikaraitiotie/ on keskusteltu, Raideyvan pikaraitiotievaihtoehdot on suunniteltu vain "variksenpeläteiksi".

----------


## marX

> Kysymys on myös siitä, mitä tavalliselta ihmiseltä kysytään. Pitäisi myös kysyä seuraavat kysymykset:Pidätkö siitä, että joudut matkustamaan metroasemalle 1-1,5 km matkan bussilla?Pitäisitkö tätä parempana sitä, että metron tasoinen vaunu tulee kotipysäkillesi ja kulkee suoraan keskustaan?


Tämä nyt taas on ihan tahallista johdattelua. Kysymyksen pitäisi olla mahdollisimman objektiivinen, jossa vastaaja saisi itse määritellä mistä osasta joukkoliikennejärjestelmää pitää ja mistä ei. Jos vastaus on metro, niin sitten se on metro. Ei siinä vaiheessa pidä sanoa, että: "olet väärässä, yritä uudestaan".

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Jos joukkoliikennejärjestelmän laadusta kysytään käyttäjiltä, pitää myös määritellä järjestelmän laatu. Ylläolevat oli toki muotoiltu johdattelevasti, kyselyssä pitää olla neutraalimpi määritelmä.

Kuitenkaan ei ole mitenkään neutraalia kysyä yksinomaan metrosta, jos se ei muodosta koko joukkoliikennejärjesteämää.

On aivan selvää, että jos Helsingin kokoisessa kaupungissa toteutetaan nykymallin mukaista metroa, suuri osa käyttäjistä joutuu käyttämään liityntäliikennettä.

Jos taas Helsingin kokoisessa kaupungissa toteutetaan pikaraitiotietä, suora yhteys voidaan tarjota ainakin kaikille palvelualueen kerrostaloasukkaille, jos linja suunnitellaan oikein.

Ei kai se ole harhaanjohtamista, että kuvataan kyselyssä asukkaalle eri joukkoliikennejärjestelmien erot?

Bussin + metron muodostaman järjestelmä arviointi pitää tietysti tehdä niin, että arvioidaan bussimatka, vaihto ja metromatka. 

Aivan hyvin voitaisiin kysyä vaikka:Minkä arvosanan annat liityntäbussilleMinkä arvosanan annat vaihdolleMinkä arvosanan annat metrolleja lasketaan niistä keskiarvo.

Ei tietenkään pidä tehdä johtopäätöksiä koko joukkoliikennejärjestelmästä vain metron arvosanan perusteella. Metrollahan pääsee suoraan vain esimerkiksi Rautatientorilta Itäkeskukseen tai Columbukseen, ei esimerkiksi Rautatientorilta Kivikkoon tai Pohjois-Vuosaareen.

----------


## marX

Informaatiota on toki hyvä tarjota, siitä olen samaa mieltä. Mutta kysymyksiin sitä ei tule liittää. Kysymyksien ei pidä kysyä mitään metrosta eikä myöskään liityntäliikenteestä. Kysymysten pitäisi kohdistua nimenomaan "joukkoliikennejärjestelmään" niin nykyiseen kuin mahdollisesti tulevaan, eikä mihinkään sen yksittäiseen osaan

Tarpeettoman yksityiskohtaiset kysymykset liityntäliikenteestä ovat ihan yhtä puolueellisia kuin pikaratikan luonnehtiminen "kotiovelle tulevaksi metroksi".

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Toimiva asukaskysely suunnitteilla olevasta joukkoliikennehankkeista edellyttää sitä, että hankkeesta vaihtoehtoineen tehdään mahdollisimman neutraali esittely, joka liitetään kyselyn yhteyteen. Siinä kuvataan arkisella kielellä järjestelyt, joista kysytään sekä niiden ominaisuudet. Kyselyssä on käytettävä värittämätöntä kieltä, toisin kuin keskustelufoorumilla.

Mielestäni kysymykset on esitettävä sellaisella tarkkuudella, joka mahdollistaa hankkeen oikean arvioinnin. Vaihdon ja liitynnän laatu on aivan oleellinen kysymys. Useat suurimmat joukkoliikenteen suunnittelua koskevat kiistat on käyty nimenomaan liityntäliikenteestä (Helsingin runkolinja 1950-luvulla, Itämetro, Länsimetro, Leppävaaran kaupunkirata, Turun Hirvensalon liityntäkokeilu, Rymättylän ja Merimaskun liityntäbussiliikenne Naantaliin, Tukholman laitaosien raideliikenteen säilyttämiskeskustelu).

Liitynnän laadunkin ratkaisee mm. asemien järjestelyt, reittien ja aikataulujen suunnittelu. On aika paljon miellyttävämpää vaihtaa 5 m vieressä odottavaan raidekulkuneuvoon, kuin juosta 200 m, mukaan lukien parit portaat, mahdollisesti joskus tulevaan raidekulkuneuvoon.

Toki pikaraitiotien kuvaaminen "kotiovelle tulevaksi metroksi" on harhaanjohtavaa. Pikaraitiovaunuhan on Euroopan käytännön kokemusten perusteella asukkaiden kannalta miellyttävämpi ja houkuttelevampi väline kuin metro, mm. siksi että se kulkee pääosin maantasossa. Korkeimmat joukkoliikenteen käyttöasteet ovat kaupungeissa, joissa on suoriin yhteyksiin keskustaan perustuva pikaraitiotie, ei liityntäliikenteeseen perustuva metro (esim. Basel, Zürich, Freiburg).  :Laughing:

----------


## 339-DF

Asia on niin kuin se tutkitaan. Mielipidekyselyyn saadaan aina toivotunlainen vastaus, jos kysymykset tehdään "oikein". Kirjoitin jo jonnekin muuallekin, että eri liikennevälineiden arvioimisen sijaan matkustajilta pitäisi tiedustella 
Kuinka tyytyväinen olette liikenneyhteyteen kotoanne työpaikalle/keskustaan?Millä kulkuneuvo(i)lla teette em. matkan?Tällöin tulokset voisivat jo olla aivan toisenlaiset, kun metro olisi osa kahden tai kolmen kulkuvälineen matkaketjua. Kyllähän metro itsessään on mahtava väline, jos koti ja työpaikka sattuvat olemaan metroaseman vieressä. Mutta kun näin ei aina ole...

----------


## Antero Alku

Jos kysyjälle ei saa kertoa siitä, mistä kysytään, niin ei kysymisellä ole mitään arvoa. Jos näin olisi toimittu, Helsingissä ei suinkaan koskaan olisi rakennettu metroa. Sillä eihän kukaan olisi voinut haluta sitä silloin, kun sitä ei vielä ollut. Ei olisi voinut kysyä valtuustolta, päätättekö antaa rahat metron rakentamiseen, jos heille ei ensin olisi kehuttu, miten hyvä metro on.

Maailmassa on aina tavallisia ihmisä ja asiantuntijoita. Ja yhden alan asiantuntija on toisen alan tavallinen ihminen - siis siinä, missä ei itse ole asiantuntija.

Asiantuntijan tehtävä ja velvollisuus on olla perillä asioista, jotka eivät ole tavalliselle ihmiselle tuttuja. Ja asiantuntijan tehtävä ja velvollisuus on luoda uutta, joka on entistä parempaa. Ja tehdä se tunnetuksi tavalliselle ihmiselle, kertoa, miten elämä tulee uuden vielä tuntemattoman asian avulla paremmaksi.

Tietenkin tavallinen ihminen pitää parhaana sitä, minkä parhaaksi tietää. Jos ja kun ei ole nähnyt parempaa. Onneksi ihmisiä vaivaa yleinen tyytymättömyys ja halu päästä helpommalla ja saada parempaa. Miksi tämä pitäisi kieltää yhden metron kanssa? Kaiken voi aina tehdä paremmin, ratikankin. En ole vielä missään nähnyt sellaista järjestelmää, joka tämän hetkisen tiedon ja kokemuksen perusteella olisi paras mahdollinen. Ja kun se on tehty, on opittu taas jotain uutta, ja senkin ratikan voi tehdä paremmin.

Ja ettei tästä saisi kertoa tavallisille ihmisille, jotta he pysyisivät tietämättöminä ja tyytyväisinä Helsingin maailman parhaaseen joukkoliikenteeseen!

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Jos joukkoliikennejärjestelmän laadusta kysytään käyttäjiltä, pitää myös määritellä järjestelmän laatu. Ylläolevat oli toki muotoiltu johdattelevasti, kyselyssä pitää olla neutraalimpi määritelmä.
> 
> Kuitenkaan ei ole mitenkään neutraalia kysyä yksinomaan metrosta, jos se ei muodosta koko joukkoliikennejärjesteämää.


Ei pidä sotkea eri elementtejä galuppeihin, koska silloin tulos vääristyy.  Toki ymmärrän että poliitikot teettävät usein tällaisia galluppeja omien käsitystensä vahvistamiseksi.

Jos haluaa vertailla eri liikennevälineiden keskinäistä paremmuutta niin pitää satunnaisilta käyttäjiltä kysyä mitä matkustajat pitävät juuri siitä ja siitä välineestä, mahdollisesti pilkkoen selllaisiin elementteihin jotka ovat *kaikille yhteisiä* kuten matkustusmukavuus, nopeus, helppokäyttöisyys, kävelymatkojen pituus, vuorovälit, pysäkkien ja asemien järjestelyt, turvallisuuden tunne ym. 

Jos halutaan selvittää miten kaupunkilaiset pitävät kaupunkinsa joukkoliikenteestä ylipäänsä, niin pitää kysyä *kulkuneuvoriippumattomista*  asioista kuten henkilökunnan ammattitaito, matkalippujen hinnat, nopeus autoon tai muihin liikkumismuotoihin verrattuna,  ja sitten kyselyn lopussa vaikka selvittää kuinka usein kukakin vastaaja käyttää mitäkin liikkumisvälinettä. 

Tällaisilla kahdella erilllisillä kyselyillä pääsee jo aika pitkälle analysoimaan miten ihmiset haluaisivat kulkea mieluiten.

----------

